# Novo pluviômetro para Davis VP2



## Toby (13 Out 2018 às 06:25)

Bom dia,

Um novo pluviômetro para Davis VP2 está preparação.
Disponível ao princípio de 2019 (?)
Foi necessário tempo para resolver a precisão pluviométrica do VP2 







https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/57/44/5c/6d00e340b2670a/WO2015148320A1.pdf


----------

